# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  DIJUAL: Vat Koi Import Berbagai Ukuran, Bahan Besi, Super Kuat, Bergaransi.

## davetrends

_Gunakan Kupon "KOIS2016" Via website VATKOI.com untuk otomatis mendapatkan potongan sebesar 5% dan 
 3% dr penjualan akan dikembalikan ke KOI-S. *Salam*
 Foto terlampir dibawah untuk actual products kita.

_
VATKoi.com menyediakan berbagai macam kebutuhan VAT Koi (Import) bapak/ibu sekalian.
Kami hanya menggunakan qualitas bahan terbaik yang menjamin ketahanan produk yang kami jual hingga bertahun-tahun (*Bergaransi*!!).
Beberapa pilihan model yang kami miliki antara lain :


Bentuk Bulat:


- 125cm x 60cm (Rp. 2.750.000)


- 125cm x 80cm (Rp. 2.950.000)


- 150cm x 80cm (Rp. 3.150.000)


- 200cm x 80cm (Rp. 3.500.000)


- 250cm x 80cm (Rp. 4.500.000)






Bentuk Kotak:


- 120cm x 120cm x 80cm (Rp. 3.400.000)






*Kenapa VATKOI.com beda dengan vat koi biasanya ?*

*-0.7-0.9mm PVC Coated Tarpaulin* 
 - Anti-UV
 - Anti-aging
 - Anti-fouling,
 - Anti-bacteria
 - Anti-acid
 - Corrosion resistance
 - Shock resistance
 - Biter resistance
 - Applied temperature range: *-30℃to 70℃* 
 - 1.0-1.5mm strong enough steel tube structure *(BESI Bukan Pipa Plastic), Super Strong!!*
 - Fish-friendly breeding environment
- WARRANTY (1 bulan ganti baru, 6 bulan repair) 



Jangan ragu untuk menghubungi kami apabila ada yang hendak ditanyakan.






Hubungi kami:
VATKOI.com (Surabaya)
0817318098

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

mantab testnya

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

